# Best treat rewards?



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Get the Natural Balance "rolls" of food and cut them up into tiny pieces. You'll need to keep them refrigerated when not in use, but they're the most economical way to achieve little training treats and they come in a variety of flavors.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

I often boil a chicken breast and tear it into tiny pieces. One thing about training treats is that they can be REALLY tiny and the dog will still work for them. I cut even small training treats down quite a bit. I usually use quite a variety of treats with Rookie, but he doesn't have a particularly sensitive tummy.


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

I've used Wellness's Wellbites. They are like soft beef jerky and you can tear them into small pieces. Both of my dogs just love them and I have never experienced diarrhea.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I have the Natural Balance beef roll and use it for giving Beau his meds. I shred it up and put the pills inside and roll it into a ball. And I use it for training and treats for them all. All three of mine love it. So I buy the big rolls and keep it in the refrig.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

I used Newman's Own Training Treats. They have a couple different flavors - my guys really like the chicken & vegetable recipe.
I like that they're organic and can be torn into very small pieces.
I still give them to my boys, occasionally, as a regular treat.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Anything small and soft.

I mostly use:

Natural Balance Roll
String Cheese
Regular cheese
Hot dog
Pre cooked meatball from Smart and Final


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

You could always set aside a portion of his daily kibble and use that for training treats......


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Liver treats are our favorite to use.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

I use kangaroo strips from http://www.platopettreats.com/

They are stinky and they are very hard chunks so you aren't actually giving the dog the treat, but rather just letting them lick on it or nibble to it a bit.

One or two chuncks generally last me through a 60 minute training session when I have Jules at the trainers.


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

I use Natural Balance rolls, uncured hot dogs, chicken breast, cereal, string cheese, hamburger meat, roast beef, etc. I cut them up in tiny pieces. 
My other dog used to work for his kibble (or even lettuce) but the new guy is pretty picky about what he'll work for, so I have to really make the treats interesting. (But NOTHING --not even beef or chicken-- works if we're outside. )


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Jazz & Jules said:


> I use kangaroo strips from http://www.platopettreats.com/
> 
> They are stinky and they are very hard chunks so you aren't actually giving the dog the treat, but rather just letting them lick on it or nibble to it a bit.
> 
> One or two chuncks generally last me through a 60 minute training session when I have Jules at the trainers.



If they're REALLY hard, they might be stale! I've used them before and I'm pretty sure you should be able to tear them into smaller pieces. The kangaroo isn't as pliable as the duck, salmon or chicken, also by Plato. I think by far the salmon is the stinkiest and it's pretty easy to tear up to smaller pieces.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

No no, not super hard, just firm enough to let them nibble acrumb off or lick at rather than give 'pieces' too. 

Yes, the salmon is VERY stinky, I like to use that one too!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I make my own salmon (or tuna) brownies - fast easy and cost about $2.00 for 9x13 pan...a TON of tiny treats.

Hotdogs, chicken, beef, cheese

I love the natural balance rolls - I lreally appreciate that they keep so well and the dogs LOVE them...

As I type, Trace and Liberty are working on HOLD for pieces of Sencas kibble...


----------



## samchu_mammy (Jun 20, 2008)

I tired many different types of treats, and now using Nutro Natural Choice Crunchy Treats (they have fruit favor, smells pretty good and low fat), Canine Carry Outs (we like to use chicken, and break into pieces), and his kibbles.

I won't give liver treats as training purpose, it has too much protein.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

1) I take the Natural Balance rolls (usually lamb) & slice into 1/4 inch pieces-put 1 or 2 of these slices into individual snack bags & store in the freezer. break off tiny pieces for training.

2) hot dogs, sliced into kibble sized chunks-spread on a sheet pan. sprinkle with garlic powder & bake until crispy.

3) Cheerios

4) sliced carrots

the key is to just give a tiny (pea sized) amount of food as a reward. it needs to be either very tiny or soft, so that they can eat on the go-you don't want something that they have to stop & chew. 

be sure to adjust their meals according to the amount of treats given.


----------



## john72kcc (Mar 19, 2007)

Believe or not but I use a hot dog and cut into small pieces. The hot dog is tasty enough to where the dogs love it. I do not feed the dog anything but her dog food but when it comes to training I used the hot dogs and it never upsets her stomach. She is 5 yrs old and weighs 70 lbs


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I like Solid Gold Tiny Tots.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

At that age Griff loved Charlee Bears
http://www.charleebear.com/
When he was out in the yard and I needed him to come in all I had to do was shake the bag!

They are small little treats - almost like oyster crackers but flavored - he liked the liver ones.

Now he could care less about them and I still have a huge bag of them - they are probably stale by now. Bleh!


----------



## samchu_mammy (Jun 20, 2008)

john72kcc said:


> Believe or not but I use a hot dog and cut into small pieces. The hot dog is tasty enough to where the dogs love it. I do not feed the dog anything but her dog food but when it comes to training I used the hot dogs and it never upsets her stomach. She is 5 yrs old and weighs 70 lbs


Curious question, I am always afraid to give hot dog to Sam because I am not sure if the hot dogs are too salty... Is there any special hot dog you give your dog? thanks


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Griffyn'sMom said:


> At that age Griff loved Charlee Bears
> http://www.charleebear.com/
> When he was out in the yard and I needed him to come in all I had to do was shake the bag!
> 
> ...


Tinkerbell also loved those at that age. When we are out and about she still gets those sometimes. She also really likes the blueberry treats by Nutro.

Now Tinkerbell gets fruits and veggies for treats. Fresh green beans, blueberries, etc.


----------

